# UFN Live Results



## Andrew Green (Aug 18, 2006)

*Diego Sanchez Vs. Karo Parisyan*
Diego Sanchez Wins by Unanimous Decision in the 3rd round .

*Chris Leben Vs. Jorge Santiago*
Chris Leben Wins by Knock Out at 0:35 in the 2nd round .

*Dean Lister Vs. Yuki Sasaki*
Dean Lister Wins by Unanimous Decision in the 3rd round .

*Josh Koscheck Vs. Jonathan Goulet*
Josh Koscheck Wins by Submission at 4:10 in the 1st round by Strikes.

*
Jake O' Brien Vs. Christophe Midoux*
Jake O' Brien Wins by Technical Knock Out at 0:53 in the 2nd round .
*
Pat Healy Vs. Anthony Torres*
Anthony Torres Wins by Knock Out at 2:37 in the 1st round by Rear Naked Choke.
*
Jason Von Flue Vs. Joe Riggs*
Joe Riggs Wins by Submission at 2:01 in the 1st round by Triangle choke.
*
Sammy Morgan Vs. Forrest Petz*
Forrest Petz Wins by Unanimous Decision in the 3rd round .

*Crafton Wallace Vs. Martin Kampmann*
Martin Kampmann Wins by Submission at 2:59 in the 1st round by Rear Naked Choke.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 18, 2006)

LAS VEGAS, August 17 &#8211; The critics were waiting in the wings, waiting to pounce on unbeaten welterweight Diego Sanchez as he looked for his 18th victory without a loss tonight in the UFC Fight Night main event at the Red Rock Casino against veteran Karo &#8216;The Heat&#8217; Parisyan. This was going to be the fighter to humble Sanchez, to stop the meteoric rise that began with his win on the first season of &#8216;The Ultimate Fighter&#8217;. But Sanchez&#8217; performance, which got him a well-earned unanimous decision victory over the gutsy Parisyan in one of the best fights of 2006, left one lasting statement to those skeptics:

Not tonight.

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=news.detail&gid=3093


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 18, 2006)

lol. i just sent you a PM asking if you were following Deigo sanchez's progress thru the ufc. lol i should have checked the MMA thread 1st.


----------



## ajs1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

From what I watcked it seemed like a good show.  I recorded, so hopefully I will have a chance to watch all of it this weekend.


----------

